# Best time of day to open hive?



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Best time is when it is sunny and warm say about 70, with the bees flying in and out. Since you just hived them do not take to long. Just make sure you have brood and the queen is laying. See if the bees have syrup-honey stored and if they have comb being drawn out.
Dan


----------



## Terri (Apr 14, 2003)

I check anytime the bees are flying. When they have work to do they are less interested in me.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

When the bee are actively flying in and out of the hive on warm days. Mostly between ten and four are good times since most of the foragers are not in the hive it is easier to see the frames of comb.


----------

